# Wurger's Birthday?



## Wayne Little (Apr 7, 2008)

In our part of the world it is the 8th of April.....and a little bird told me that it is Wurgers's Birthday today... 

Now if this is true, HAPPY BIRTHDAY Wojtek, hope you have a great day, my Friend!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 7, 2008)

Well if it is a premature Happy Birthday to you Wojtek. Its still the 7th here.


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 7, 2008)

Happy Bday Wurger I'll get that CD to you yet


----------



## ccheese (Apr 7, 2008)

Let me add my congratulations on being another year older too, my friend.

Happy Birthday, Wojtek !!

Charles


----------



## Karl Sitts (Apr 7, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> In our part of the world it is the 8th of April.....and a little bird told me that it is Wurgers's Birthday today...
> 
> Now if this is true, HAPPY BIRTHDAY Wojtek, hope you have a great day, my Friend!!!


Dear Wurger, Happy Birthday! StillApril7th here in NM,USA -so celebrate again tomorrow! Karl


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 7, 2008)

I hope you have a great birthday Wurger!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi to all,

I've just looked at my watch and it is 01:06 here in Poland.And it is the 8th of April.Time really flies.It is my Birthday today.

*Dear friends thank you for all your wishes.I'm very glad you remember about me. Thank you again.     *


----------



## Becca (Apr 7, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY WURGER!!!!!! Many, MANY more!! CHEERS!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Wojtek! All the best to you my friend!



TO


----------



## Graeme (Apr 7, 2008)

Many happy returns Wurger!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 7, 2008)

Happy Happy Birthday my man... Hope this year is a great one for u Wojtek... 

Knock a few litres back for us...


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2008)

Thank you all of you.

Dan you can always find a big jar of something for your heart and health at my fridge.


----------



## machine shop tom (Apr 7, 2008)

Happy B-day my friend!!

tom


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2008)

Thank you Tom.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 7, 2008)

I would like to lift my glass to toast a man who has mad a lot of people on this forum happy with his siggys, and the information he has at hand
about German aircraft, their camo and paint schemes and their pilots.

Wojtek and I have become pals, and I am proud to call him my friend.

Charles


----------



## evangilder (Apr 7, 2008)

Here here, Charles. Happy birthday Wojtek! Your artistry with siggies has been a great addition to this little stop on the information superhighway.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 8, 2008)

Happy Birthday Wurgs !!!! Wish I could shout you a beer mate!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 8, 2008)

Happy Birthday my friend!!! I hope you have a good one!


----------



## A4K (Apr 8, 2008)

Boldog szülinapot, barátom! (Happy birthday, my friend!)


----------



## v2 (Apr 8, 2008)

Sto lat Wojtku! Dużo zdrowia, pogody ducha, rozwijania zainteresowań, kochającej rodzinki i forsy na spełnienie extra życzeń! Spokojnej pracy!
Dominik


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2008)

Thank you friends.  
I wish you would be here with me this day.


----------



## rochie (Apr 8, 2008)

happy birthday wurger best wishes


----------



## Marcel (Apr 8, 2008)

Happy birthday Wurger


----------



## Heinz (Apr 8, 2008)

Happy Birthday Wojtek!

Whats that 21 now? 

Have a great day mate


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 8, 2008)

Życzę ci wszystkiego najlepszego z okazji urodzin, dużo szczęścia i zdrowia!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2008)

THX very much guys.   

Jan you can surprise everybody.Dziękuję Ci.


----------



## DBII (Apr 8, 2008)

Happy B day, Wojtek. I will save you a seat at Hooters. 

DBII


----------



## Njaco (Apr 8, 2008)

*Happy Birthday Wurger!*


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 8, 2008)

Happy Birthday Wurger!


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 8, 2008)

Happy birthday wurger! enjoy the day relax and drink alot!!!!!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2008)

Thank you all very much.


----------



## Erich (Apr 8, 2008)

I wish you a very special Happy Birthday greeting my friend, may you be blessed with many more good research materials in your favor. go out and make it a great day/evening

E ~


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Apr 8, 2008)

Happy Birthday and may all your wishes come true!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2008)

Thank you guys.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 8, 2008)

Happy Birthday my friend.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2008)

Thank you DerAdler.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 8, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2008)

THX Gnomey.


----------



## Luis Miguel Almeida (Apr 8, 2008)

Happy birthday Wojtek!
Your present is leaving tomorrow for Poland!!!
Now i will not forget your birthday, because you make one day after mine!!!


----------



## DOUGRD (Apr 8, 2008)

Happy Birthday Wurger!!! And may you have many more.


----------



## seesul (Apr 9, 2008)

was on business trip yesterday so missed this news...sorry!
So Happy B´day Wojtek and I´ll drink for you today...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 9, 2008)

Happy birthday Wurger.


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday bud!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2008)

Thank you very much guys.Thank you......


----------

